# How to install passenger side power mirror?



## Figment (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi,
We need to install a new passenger side mirror on our '97 Altima GXE. 
I would like to attempt to do the repair/install ourselves. Does anyone here have any past experience doing this repair/install? If so, was it very involved or difficult, or can you direct me to a website that may have the step-by-step instructions?
Our son hit one of those barrells they use as a barrier while doing road repairs. The mirror is hanging by a thread!
Thanks.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First the door panel needs to be removed. For that procedure go to this link
http://www.carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisAltFSpk.htm

Then pull the mirror trim cove and retaining screws, then remove the connector and the three bolts. 

Troy


----------



## Figment (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi Troy,
Thanks for getting back to us. The information you provided will help us out a great deal.
Best regards,
Figment


----------



## Itsmywifescar (Jun 28, 2006)

Helped me too Troy. I just posted my question and was redirected. You helped me find the other two screws. And apparently I don't need a door panel tool.
MJS
:givebeer:


----------

